# Bad Horse Stories



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I did not know if this really belonged in horse stories and poems or not.....but.....What are your bad horse stories?!!

Heres mine.

I was leading my brat of a pony out to the round pin so he could run around a bit and have fun, he still was quite bad at lunging so round pin was just a quick way to get him calmed down some. I went out there with him and found that someone had already been turned out there and so I turned around and started to make my way back up to the barn grumbling because I was going to have to deal with a pain in the rear end in lunging him. I was about to the gate when he just ran straight infront of me (could not hold his energy any longer.) and Bucked, resulting me to fall backward with the impact on my shoulder (THANKYOU PONY!) He smacked me right in the shoulder, I felt pain and holding in my tears I lifted up my shirt sleeve to take a look and sure enough I saw this Red Horse Hoof mark on my shoulder, It also looked as if It was bleeding so I went into the barn And shoved mikes lead rope into her hand and she was like "what am I going to do with him?" and I told her " Lunge him, My shoulder is hurt" so then I went about showing it to her and then to her mom who just happens to be a nurse, I was told I should go up and wash it and That my friend would lunge mike. Still holding back tears I went up to see if I could wash it, but even though it looked like it was bleeding it was not. I started to go back to the barn when Don (the barn owners husband) started talking to me, just a normal chat....when I could not stand the pain anymore and burst out into tears, My shirt sleeve had been down and he did not know that I had been hurt so he was just like, did I say something??!! and I went about explaining what Mike had done and He ran into the barn and took mike from my friend and she took me up to the pet store where the barn owner was working. She looked at my shoulder and my friend, probably did not relize she was scaring me, was like, Its broken and oh no your going into shock and this is what the doctors are going to be doing and blah blah blah....While Patty(the barn owner) was talking into my other ear, We are having happy thoughts, happy thoughts...I was halfway in laughter and half way in tears...

meanwhile....

My best friend sarah was working with her horse Raini when all the sudden she sees don explode out of the barn with the pony and evidently beating the crap out of him! (just because I do Natural horse training does not mean don always does, though he usually is pretty good about it.) Sarah was trying to figure out what was going on but most people did not even know what happened to me, and don did not know I had gone up to the store so when sarah asked where I was He thought I was in the barn. my other friend rachel who was in the store with me called my mom and my mom was like okay, and rachel was like, I would go take her to the hospital right know, OVER THE PHONE!!! ( my mom was like, WHAT?!) yeah...bad stuff.....

Then....
My mom came to pick me up and before I went with her I said let me run out to the barn real quick to talk to Sarah, she does not know whats going on....So Sarah found out...Think she may have been a bit relived And so then my mom went straight over to insta care where they were like...A Pony kicked you?! (most people think of ponys as being absolute angels) Yeah, they took x-rays and said that he had not broken my bone that It was just a VERY major bruise. (all it ever did was turn light yellow) 

Effects
I could not move my arm for a week, Could not use my arm for 2 weeks, and had such a major bruise there that if anyone got even close to touching it I ended up screaming bloody murder, lol. The worst part was that Alot of my friends at school did not belive me that It was hurt because there was no visible bruise, all there was was a red mark on my shoulder....Worst thing was it was my right arm, and I am right handed. I had to function with my left arm for almost a month overall. It was truely the most awfull thing that has ever happened to me!


So lets here your stories!!!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

This was why i suggested the stories forum =) For those days you have an "OH S&#@!" moment. I didnt mean literal stories, i meant long posts based off of experiences you had riding on a certain day =)

I have SO many to share! LOL! I just need to get typing!!

*is so tired, pulled an all nighter*


----------

